# Multiple host names for a computer?



## Vishnu Chander (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,
How to give multiple host names for a particular computer?


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

you don't


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

Vishnu ... if you have a DNS server that you manage you can create an alias record or CNAME record. This would allow your other machines in the network which also use the same DNS to recognize a singular system by more than one name.

You can force your local machine to recognize itself by more than one name by editing the local hosts file under C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc

However, this would only work for calls made from the local system and not respond to calls made by remote systems.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

right, i thought he meant hostname as in netbios, not dns.

If you jsut need to point a name to a pc sure that will work.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

This works in NT Server to assign multiple NetBIOS names.
I can't remember if I tired it on any Client OS versions.

Probably won't work with SMB 2.0 (Win2k8/Vista)

*HKEY_Local_Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\LanmanServer\Parameters*

Value: *OptionalNames*
Type: *REG_SZ*
Data: *"Alias"*
If you make it a type *REG_MULTI_SZ*, you can add multiple aliases.

The aliases won't be visible in Network Neighborhood/My Network Places, but you can connect using that name.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Vishnu Chander (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone who replied. 1 more doubt.
what is the use of computers in ACL ??
i thought of blocking a certain remote computer from accessing my shared folder present on my machine... so i gave that remote computer deny permission in shared and security permissions ..(all the users have full access on that folder)... but from the computer the users are able to access .. How?..it must deny the computer .. r8? Can u unders my q?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Why do you need to block the computer? Don't have people use that computer if you don't want them to access it.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

How did you add the Computer name?
You can only assign permissions to *Users, Groups, or Built-in security principals*. There is no way to add a computer using the Sharing or Security tab, or by using cacls or xcacls, at least none that I know of.

The only reason for a computer name is to determine if the group or user is a local object (uses the computer name, i.e. PC1\John) or a Domain object (Uses the Domain name, i.e. Production\Users).

Jerry


----------



## samanderson (Mar 7, 2009)

Vishnu Chander said:


> Hi,
> How to give multiple host names for a particular computer?


Note: It is not possible.


----------



## Vishnu Chander (Feb 1, 2009)

while adding the users in security tab.. click on object types.. computer check box will by default unchecked.. if you check it.. then we can add computers also.. if we cant give permissions to the computer then what is the use of that computer object there??


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

The computer object is for its own computer account. The users are using a different account even though they may be using that computer.


----------



## Vishnu Chander (Feb 1, 2009)

Any ways to utilise that object in security purpose?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Sure the most common way to utilize computer objects is for GPOs


----------



## Vishnu Chander (Feb 1, 2009)

Can you pls explain in detail?? couldnt unders. Hw does the GPO affect the computer object types present in security or sharing properties?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

TheOutcaste said:


> How did you add the Computer name?
> You can only assign permissions to *Users, Groups, or Built-in security principals*.


My bad. I was thinking XP for some reason.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

If you want to learn about GPOs then do a Google search on them and read about them. As for the permissions it works like this. You denied the computer account access to your shared folder. Now lets say that you had an application running on that computer that needed to access data on your shared folder. It will try to connect using the computer account. Since you denied it access the computer cannot access your shared folder, therefore the application cannot get the information. Now when a user logs on they are connecting with THEIR user account not the computer account.


----------



## Vishnu Chander (Feb 1, 2009)

But computer setting always override user setting .. no? so even if the user has access to that folder but if comp is blocked, then the user must not have access to the folder.. r8?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

No, the only thing that uses the computer account is the computer itself. The user does not use the computer account to access shared resources. Therefore it does not apply to them


----------

